# Standard stable door width



## Liane (14 September 2012)

I am planning for new stable doors for my yard, does anybody know what the standard width is, I think my current doors are wider than normal 1.2m but wanted to understand what I am likely to end up buying 'off the shelf'.


----------



## jules9671 (20 September 2012)

4 ft standard width,


----------



## contestdancer (20 September 2012)

as jules says standard width is 4ft


----------

